# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  فهمیدن آنلاین یا آفلاین بودن در یاهو مسنجر؟

## mohsen57

چجوری میشه فهمید که یک ای دی الان در یاهو آنلاین است یا آفلاین؟ می خوام با یک دستور شرطی در صورت آنلاین بودن یک کار خاص رو بتونم انجام بدم. نمیدونم لینکی که در صفحات html برای این کار استفاده میشه رو چجوری باید در دلفی آن هم با یک دستور شرطی استفاده کنم. یا اینکه راه دیگه ای وجود داره؟

----------

